

Show HN: Our new free trial flow - mholubowski
https://www.limeleads.com/free-leads

======
mholubowski
Hey HN!

CEO of LimeLeads here, hit me with any questions here or reach out directly:
mike (at) limeleads.com

~~~
karle
I just signed up.

Is there a trial version to understand figure out what we are paying for? It
says 50 free leads on the home page. But I couldn't figure out how to use it.

